# 71 Charger



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's a new one fresh off the table. It's started life as an AW Charger. I removed the head light detail and pulled the grills of a diecast and grafted them in place. The decals are home made and printedf on Testors white decal paper. I also trimmed the body mount tabs in front so it sits a bit lower.

-Paul


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Excellent work! Good move using the diecast parts.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Great job! :thumbsup:

What color red?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Great job! :thumbsup:
> 
> What color red?


Krylon Orange over flat white primer. Future clear coat.

-Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks great Paul!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Looks great Paul!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I agree with slotcarman...very slick Paul!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:dude:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

yeah baby!! Looks awesome!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I like yours better Paul - awesome job. 

Great minds think alike, right? 

I puttied up the back bumper panel on mine, and used HO Express decals. One of these days I will hit the window trim, contingency decals, etc. It's got a red AW chassis and AFX NOS wheels with American Line AFX fronts and PVT-01s on the back. Think I used Krylon Apple Red for the color.

Anyone else got a Baker Charger they want to add???


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice builds guys!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great builds guys! :thumbsup:

I have a couple of Buddy Baker's factory backed, Petty Enterprises prepared, 71 Dodge Chargers.
(My heavily raced version is in the back, couldn't resist the retro Texaco decals)









Petty Enterprises put the spank on the field in 71, having the only factory backed cars.
Richard and Buddy combined for 22 wins out of 48 races. (Buddy had one win)









By the end of 71, Chryco was pulling out of racing as well.
Petty secured STP as a sponsor for 72. Buddy won 2 races in that year.

New for 73, Baker joined the 71 Dodge team.
















This car was run up until 1977, so I left the 426 decals off.

I have some other "71" Chargers...









Maybe I can work in a 72 STP charger.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, I didn't mean to burn this thread down.
I just get a little over excited about this period of Nascar history.
Here's a cool video I found while looking for something on the #11 STP Charger.






Enjoy


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Noticed some great clips from Darlington in there also! :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

NTxSlotCars said:


> (snip)
> Here's a cool video I found while looking for something on the #11 STP Charger.


dang. those cars are GORGEOUS. NASCAR stockers thru the late 70's are just so much better looking than anything that came after...

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

ParkRNDL said:


> dang. those cars are GORGEOUS. NASCAR stockers thru the late 70's are just so much better looking than anything that came after...
> 
> --rick



Would have to agree rick! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet link, but the stop motion stuff was giving me fits. For the first couple minutes I though my wireless was about to burst into flames, but after rewinding and re-viewing I realized it was just the way it was posted. Was I dreaming, or did I see a Pontiac in the first pew pictures? Awesome!!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Cue this one up.....*






btw... Thanks Bud.

Oh yeah... forgot one.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Awesome videos!!!



slotcarman12078 said:


> Was I dreaming, or did I see a Pontiac in the first pew pictures? Awesome!!!


Yes you did. That #33 Gran Prix was David Pearson's ride after he left the Holman Moody #17, before he landed the #21 Wood Brother's ride. You hardly ever see pics of it, and don't hear anything about the car. I don't know if it was his own car or if he was driving it for someone else.
Anyone out there know anything about the #33?


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

Beautifully executed rides all, very well put out all round, great details and some kit bashing too.

Cheers,
Jas


----------

